# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نیازمند راهنمایی دوستان از صفر تا هدف !

## aCe

سلام دوستان و فارغ التحصیلان عزیز

بنده با تاپک زدن میونه خوبی ندارم این اولین تاپکم ـه امیدوارم آخریشم باشه برم سر درسام  :Y (505): 

دوستان همونطور که از امضام پیداس هدفم کنکور 96 ـه و به فکر رشته تاپ هستم ولی یه سری از دوستان بهم گفتن که این کنکور 95 رو هم از دست نده و آماده باش براش (چون بابایی رو راضی کردم اگه پردیس قبول بشم امسال ساپورتم کنه  :Yahoo (4): )
خب بچها از اونجایی که دارم میخونم البته چون از صفرم یکم زیادی عقبم. میخوام راهنماییم کنید که چجوری هم درست برم جلو اصولی. هم اینکه این کنکور 95 رو از دست ندم و حداقل نصف سنگ تمومم رو بزارم ! نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یا نه؟ انشالله که رسوندم
برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم با اینکه تاپیک برنامه ریزی مطالعه کردم نمیتونم اجراش کنم چون خوندنم خیلی زمان میبره وقت گیره ! سختمه طبق برنامه باشم نمیدونم دلیل کند بودنم چیه  :Y (495): 

منابعم رو هم لیستشو میزارم ببینین نظر بدین البته منابع اصلی ـم کتابه. بجز دروس محاسباتی که سخته دیگه ...  :Y (461): 


ممنون از وقت گرانبهاتون دوستان  :Y (697):

----------


## وحید ی

> 06544]سلام دوستان و فارغ التحصیلان عزیز
> 
> بنده با تاپک زدن میونه خوبی ندارم این اولین تاپکم ـه امیدوارم آخریشم باشه برم سر درسام 
> 
> دوستان همونطور که از امضام پیداس هدفم کنکور 96 ـه و به فکر رشته تاپ هستم ولی یه سری از دوستان بهم گفتن که این کنکور 95 رو هم از دست نده و آماده باش براش (چون بابایی رو راضی کردم اگه پردیس قبول بشم امسال ساپورتم کنه )
> خب بچها از اونجایی که دارم میخونم البته چون از صفرم یکم زیادی عقبم. میخوام راهنماییم کنید که چجوری هم درست برم جلو اصولی. هم اینکه این کنکور 95 رو از دست ندم و حداقل نصف سنگ تمومم رو بزارم ! نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یا نه؟ انشالله که رسوندم
> برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم با اینکه تاپیک برنامه ریزی مطالعه کردم نمیتونم اجراش کنم چون خوندنم خیلی زمان میبره وقت گیره ! سختمه طبق برنامه باشم نمیدونم دلیل کند بودنم چیه 
> 
> منابعم رو هم لیستشو میزارم ببینین نظر بدین البته منابع اصلی ـم کتابه. بجز دروس محاسباتی که سخته دیگه ... 
> ...


سلام شرمنده منابعتون کنکوری نیست و خیلی زیاده... برای ریاضی سال به سال نخونید جامع بخونید برا عربی جامع بخونید فقط متل عربی جامع خیلی سبز موسوی برای ادبیات میفهمید سال به سا[/u]ل چه انرزی ازتون میگیره تازه بعدشم نتیجه نمیگیرین کتابای مبحثی هفت خوان خیلی سبز و جامع خیلی سبز برا 100 کافیه
چه خبره برا فیزیک مگه میخوان چکار کنید تنها کتابای فرید شهریاری مبتکران کافیه بشدت مفهومی و کاربردی و به روزه
برای زیست خیلی سبز بعلاوه ایکیو گاج شما رو به صد هم میرسونه از خیلی سبز غافل نشین مخصوصا سال دوم و سومش که ویرایش جدیده
شیمی هم فقط گاج جامع و یک کتاب ازمون مثلا فار کافیههههه
خیلی سخت گرفتین خیلییییی با این منابع وسط راه سر خورده میشین میبرین

----------


## aCe

ممنون وحید جان من این منابع رو رو حساب 96 گرفتم و رو 95 حساب باز نکرده بودم

----------


## Safa021

متاسفانه واسه من منابع رو بالا نیاورد 
واسه ادبیات مبحثی بخون و به نظرم ادبیات موضوعی گاج عالیه و خودم دارم و راضیم
دینی کتاب درسی و گاج نقره ای بسه..یکی از دوستام امسال 87 زد با گاج و کتاب درسی
برای عربی خیلی سبز جامع و Dvd گاج عالیه..مخصوصا Dvd گاج...قیمتش هم مناسبه
برای زبان که من مشکلی ندارم ولی اگه مشکل داری شهاب اناری مبتکران و فیل مبتکران عالیه...مولف فیل آقای قریشی و اناری هست..که قریشی دبیر خودم بوده و واقعا حرف نداره
...
زیست کتاب درسی رو حفظ شو ....هم حفظ و هم یاد بگیر....مو به مو ....خیلی سبز دوم و سوم و پیش رو دارم برای زیست خداییش حرف ندارن ..الگو کمی سطح بالاس
ریاضی جامع مهروماه عالیه و بسه واست از فصل صفرش شروع کن
فیزیک گاج نقره ای و خیلی سبز و کتاب درسی کافیه... 
شیمی هم مبتکران دوم و سوم و پیش خیلی سبز و صد البته کتاب درسی تو رو به بالای 70 راحت میرسونه
آزمون فار هم برای پرکاری خوبه.
امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم
و برای کند خوندنت اینکه حواست موقع درس فقط به کتاب باشه و تو  فکر و رویات نباش
مطلبی رو فهمیدی رد شو سریع و دوباره نخون
موفق باشی

----------


## وحید ی

> ممنون وحید جان من این منابع رو رو حساب 96 گرفتم و رو 95 حساب باز نکرده بودم



خواهش میکنم....اما منم  برا ههمون 96 گفتتم مثلا برای ادبیات سال به سال خوندنن  واقعا جواب نمیده کنکور  یک نگاه خاص داره که اون نگاه تو کتابای سال به  سال نیست...ریاضی هم همینطوره بجاا سال به سال دو تا جامع کار کنید
بقیه درسا هم همینطور 
این طرز انتخاب منابع یه جور وسواسه که مبادا نکته ای تو مطالعه حا بمونه بر این وسواس غلبه کنید....

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام دوستان و فارغ التحصیلان عزیز
> 
> بنده با تاپک زدن میونه خوبی ندارم این اولین تاپکم ـه امیدوارم آخریشم باشه برم سر درسام 
> 
> دوستان همونطور که از امضام پیداس هدفم کنکور 96 ـه و به فکر رشته تاپ هستم ولی یه سری از دوستان بهم گفتن که این کنکور 95 رو هم از دست نده و آماده باش براش (چون بابایی رو راضی کردم اگه پردیس قبول بشم امسال ساپورتم کنه )
> خب بچها از اونجایی که دارم میخونم البته چون از صفرم یکم زیادی عقبم. میخوام راهنماییم کنید که چجوری هم درست برم جلو اصولی. هم اینکه این کنکور 95 رو از دست ندم و حداقل نصف سنگ تمومم رو بزارم ! نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یا نه؟ انشالله که رسوندم
> برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم با اینکه تاپیک برنامه ریزی مطالعه کردم نمیتونم اجراش کنم چون خوندنم خیلی زمان میبره وقت گیره ! سختمه طبق برنامه باشم نمیدونم دلیل کند بودنم چیه 
> 
> منابعم رو هم لیستشو میزارم ببینین نظر بدین البته منابع اصلی ـم کتابه. بجز دروس محاسباتی که سخته دیگه ... 
> ...


روشهای برانامه ریزی توی این سایت هست : مشــاور کنکور رایگــان افشــار

----------


## aCe

دوستان واقعا ممنون از کمکهاتون امیدوارم به هدفتون برسید و همچنین خودمم برسم!  :Y (691):

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان و فارغ التحصیلان عزیز
> 
> بنده با تاپک زدن میونه خوبی ندارم این اولین تاپکم ـه امیدوارم آخریشم باشه برم سر درسام 
> 
> دوستان همونطور که از امضام پیداس هدفم کنکور 96 ـه و به فکر رشته تاپ هستم ولی یه سری از دوستان بهم گفتن که این کنکور 95 رو هم از دست نده و آماده باش براش (چون بابایی رو راضی کردم اگه پردیس قبول بشم امسال ساپورتم کنه )
> خب بچها از اونجایی که دارم میخونم البته چون از صفرم یکم زیادی عقبم. میخوام راهنماییم کنید که چجوری هم درست برم جلو اصولی. هم اینکه این کنکور 95 رو از دست ندم و حداقل نصف سنگ تمومم رو بزارم ! نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یا نه؟ انشالله که رسوندم
> برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم با اینکه تاپیک برنامه ریزی مطالعه کردم نمیتونم اجراش کنم چون خوندنم خیلی زمان میبره وقت گیره ! سختمه طبق برنامه باشم نمیدونم دلیل کند بودنم چیه 
> 
> منابعم رو هم لیستشو میزارم ببینین نظر بدین البته منابع اصلی ـم کتابه. بجز دروس محاسباتی که سخته دیگه ... 
> ...


تاپیک زیر رو مطالعه کنید
ایشالا که به دردتون بخوره
*******/dlcf

----------


## pouria98

> متاسفانه واسه من منابع رو بالا نیاورد 
> واسه ادبیات مبحثی بخون و به نظرم ادبیات موضوعی گاج عالیه و خودم دارم و راضیم
> دینی کتاب درسی و گاج نقره ای بسه..یکی از دوستام امسال 87 زد با گاج و کتاب درسی
> برای عربی خیلی سبز جامع و Dvd گاج عالیه..مخصوصا Dvd گاج...قیمتش هم مناسبه
> برای زبان که من مشکلی ندارم ولی اگه مشکل داری شهاب اناری مبتکران و فیل مبتکران عالیه...مولف فیل آقای قریشی و اناری هست..که قریشی دبیر خودم بوده و واقعا حرف نداره
> ...
> زیست کتاب درسی رو حفظ شو ....هم حفظ و هم یاد بگیر....مو به مو ....خیلی سبز دوم و سوم و پیش رو دارم برای زیست خداییش حرف ندارن ..الگو کمی سطح بالاس
> ریاضی جامع مهروماه عالیه و بسه واست از فصل صفرش شروع کن
> فیزیک گاج نقره ای و خیلی سبز و کتاب درسی کافیه... 
> ...


صفا (!!!) جان باهات موافق نیستم دوست عزیز
داداش این منابع خیلی زیادن و طرف نمیرسه حتی نصفشون رو هم بخونه!!!

بهنظر من شما جای خوندن کتاب جامع برو و حتما زرد عمومی یا دور دنیا در 4 ساعت گاج رو بگیر
واسه ادبیات به هیچ وجه ادبیات موضوعی رو نگیر!!! بازم میگم به هیچ وجه
واسه دینی فعلا بچسب به کتب درسیت ، گاج خوندن درسنامش همینطوری خشک و خالی 1 ساعت وقت میبره چه برسه به خوندن پاسخ نامش!
عربی رو میرسی تموم کنی از روی گاج یا خیلی سبز
واسه زبان هم یا مبتکران یا گاج ، هر کدوم که عشقت کشید ...
ادبیات هم به نظرم موضوعی های الگو با توجه به وقت و شرایطتت کفایت میکنه + اون منابعی که اول گفتم

واسه تخصصی ها هم از همین الان برو زرد اختصاصی یا دور دنیا در 4 ساعت رو بخر

اگه زمین میخوای بخونی که همون کتاب درسی هم زیاده
واسه ریاضی 10 سال قلمچی رو بگیر (یه وقت نری 30 سال رو بگیری)!!!
واسه فیزیک هم بازم ابی قلمچی(جان داداش وقت نمیکنی گاج رو بخونی)
واسه زیست قطعا جویدن کتاب درسی اما منبع رو نمیدونم چی بگم برا شما
شیمی هم جامع مهرو ماه مناسبه

باور کن لیستی که دوستمون داد رو حتی تا نصفه هم نمیتونی بخونی...

----------


## m a h s a

به هیچکس جز خدا نیازمند نباش دوست گرام :Yahoo (5):

----------


## aCe

با سلام دوستان تاپیک نمیزنم همینجا سوالاتمو میپرسم
واسه دروس ریاضی فیزیک عربی از سال اول دبیرستان چه مباحثی رو بخونم به عنوان پیش نیاز ؟ وقت کمه میخوام کمتر وقتمو صرف پایه کنم ممنون میشم بهم بگین  :Y (389):

----------


## lightning

شما سربازی رفتی؟

----------


## aCe

> شما سربازی رفتی؟


خیر بنده معاف شدم از خدمت مقدس سربازی  :Yahoo (4): 



> با سلام دوستان تاپیک نمیزنم همینجا سوالاتمو میپرسم
> واسه دروس ریاضی فیزیک عربی از سال اول دبیرستان چه مباحثی رو بخونم به عنوان پیش نیاز ؟ وقت کمه میخوام کمتر وقتمو صرف پایه کنم ممنون میشم بهم بگین

----------


## lightning

> خیر بنده معاف شدم از خدمت مقدس سربازی


ایول منم مثل خودت معاف شدم  :Yahoo (4):  اصلا ادم روحیش بالا میره خیلی چون تکلیفه ادم معلومه داداش چرا 95 کنکور نمیدی خدارو چه دیدی یهو قبول شدی

----------


## aCe

> ایول منم مثل خودت معاف شدم  اصلا ادم روحیش بالا میره خیلی چون تکلیفه ادم معلومه داداش چرا 95 کنکور نمیدی خدارو چه دیدی یهو قبول شدی


خب منم میخوام شانسمو واسه 95 امتحان کنم ولی از اونجایی که از صفر شروع کردم چشمم آب نمیخوره حالا یکی نیس این سوالا منو جواب بده؟  :Yahoo (4): 



> با سلام دوستان تاپیک نمیزنم همینجا سوالاتمو میپرسم
> واسه دروس ریاضی فیزیک عربی از سال اول دبیرستان چه مباحثی رو بخونم به عنوان پیش نیاز ؟ وقت کمه میخوام کمتر وقتمو صرف پایه کنم ممنون میشم بهم بگین

----------


## lightning

> با سلام دوستان تاپیک نمیزنم همینجا سوالاتمو میپرسم
> واسه دروس ریاضی فیزیک عربی از سال اول دبیرستان چه مباحثی رو بخونم به عنوان پیش نیاز ؟ وقت کمه میخوام کمتر وقتمو صرف پایه کنم ممنون میشم بهم بگین


  اگه سال اولو می خوای بخونی واسه عربی فقط لغات اخر کتاب فیزیکم فصل 4و5 کافیه ریاضی رو نمی دونم

----------


## araaam

> سلام دوستان و فارغ التحصیلان عزیز
> 
> بنده با تاپک زدن میونه خوبی ندارم این اولین تاپکم ـه امیدوارم آخریشم باشه برم سر درسام 
> 
> دوستان همونطور که از امضام پیداس هدفم کنکور 96 ـه و به فکر رشته تاپ هستم ولی یه سری از دوستان بهم گفتن که این کنکور 95 رو هم از دست نده و آماده باش براش (چون بابایی رو راضی کردم اگه پردیس قبول بشم امسال ساپورتم کنه )
> خب بچها از اونجایی که دارم میخونم البته چون از صفرم یکم زیادی عقبم. میخوام راهنماییم کنید که چجوری هم درست برم جلو اصولی. هم اینکه این کنکور 95 رو از دست ندم و حداقل نصف سنگ تمومم رو بزارم ! نمیدونم منظورمو رسوندم یا نه؟ انشالله که رسوندم
> برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم با اینکه تاپیک برنامه ریزی مطالعه کردم نمیتونم اجراش کنم چون خوندنم خیلی زمان میبره وقت گیره ! سختمه طبق برنامه باشم نمیدونم دلیل کند بودنم چیه 
> 
> منابعم رو هم لیستشو میزارم ببینین نظر بدین البته منابع اصلی ـم کتابه. بجز دروس محاسباتی که سخته دیگه ... 
> ...


جالبه بنده هم 96 کنکور میدم البته میخوام پزشکی قبول شم

----------

